# Koichi Tohei video



## theletch1 (Jul 19, 2008)

[yt]FE5jN0rqMtM[/yt]

Excellent technique here.  I especially liked the "arrest techniques".


----------



## citom (Jul 21, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken, the uke from 0:00-0:34 is Yasuo Kobayashi Sensei, 8th Dan Aikikai.


----------



## Hawke (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice find.


----------

